# 27193 description-Confused!



## RebeccaWoodward* (Feb 4, 2009)

27193=The physician treats a pelvic ring fx or dislocation.  The displacement or dislocation is less than 1 cm.  No manipulation is required.  Treatment typically is bed rest and crutches. (Per CDR)

For those of you whose physician has charged for this...what was actually done? This charge has a 90 day global period yet the treatment is "typically bed rest and crutches."   (??)  I understand the concept of no manipulation but the rest of the description is not meshing with me.  Can someone shed some light on this?


----------



## mbort (Feb 6, 2009)

rebeccawoodward said:


> 27193=The physician treats a pelvic ring fx or dislocation.  The displacement or dislocation is less than 1 cm.  No manipulation is required.  Treatment typically is bed rest and crutches. (Per CDR)
> 
> For those of you whose physician has charged for this...what was actually done? This charge has a 90 day global period yet the treatment is "typically bed rest and crutches."   (??)  I understand the concept of no manipulation but the rest of the description is not meshing with me.  Can someone shed some light on this?



My trauma doc uses this alot--to be perfectly honest--they detect the fracture---give the orders for bed rest, crutches, etc, charge the fracture fee and follow up with the patient.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Feb 6, 2009)

I approached my surgeon and asked for a decription of what was done. This was the answer I received.  I guess I had the "deer in the headlights look" because he asked if I was ok.  I just couldn't believe that this code was for bed rest and crutches.  I thought that the decision/finding would have been included in the E/M since nothing was done, per se. At least...not what I'm accustomed to seeing. Wow....


----------

